# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Муж берет долги

## Светлана Высоцкая

У супруга до брака со мной уже было много долгов банкам и частным лицам. Он их не отдает, так как заработанных денег хватает только на еду. Работа у него сезонная. Сейчас он сидит без работы, я в отпуске по уходу за ребенком (2г), деньги закончились, снова стал одалживать и просит меня брать в долг. На работу официально устроиться не может (из-за долгов). У меня есть нормальная работа в другом городе, но муж туда ехать не хочет. Что делать? Уезжать с ребенком и выходить на работу? В долги влезать не хочу.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Светлана. Спасибо за вопрос, извините за задержку с ответом. Конечно ситуация не простая. Сочувствую вам с супругом. Я заметил, что подобные финансовые истории часто встречаются в семьях преданных. Не могу сказать о причинах, не буду давать оценку, но скажу о том, что можно попробовать Вам предпринять. Ответ здесь не сложный: Если муж физически и психически здоров, то он, конечно может устроиться на какую-либо работу или просто подрабатывать где-либо, для того, чтобы поддерживать семью. 

Когда есть семья, то мужчина принимает ответственность за ее обеспечение. Это Дхарма мужчины и она обязательна. Тем более, в вашем случае, у мужа для этого есть сезонное свободное время. Главное здесь это его понимание, что есть жена и ребенок, и это означает, что муж, мужчина должен делать все возможное, чтобы работать и зарабатывать для  благополучия семьи. Это принципиально важно для мужчин, это как священный долг.

Однако, бывает, что мужчина в виду некоторых внутренних причин, не зрелости или неправильного понимания философии, может воздерживаться от выполнения этой своей Дхармы мужа, покровителя, защитника, и избегать ее выполнения.  Иногда даже этому может способствовать жена. Как? Она может не говорить об этом, терпеть или бояться, или взваливать на себя, или жалеть, или еще что-либо. Однако, у жены должна быть на этот счет однозначная и твердая социальная позиция. Она должна ВДОХНОВЛЯТЬ мужа для следования этой Дхармы. Это обязательно. И очень важно, чтобы жена это делала всегда. Почему? Потому, что помогать мужчине быть ответственным, это так же обязанность жены. Как это? Это можно объяснить так, что семья это единый организм, единое тело, все связаны, все вместе. Все вопросы решаются вместе, помощь, забота, внимание, самопожертвование, все вместе, все друг для друга. Поэтому, если есть трудности, они преодолеваются вместе. Что это значит для Вас, Светлана?

Начинайте с УВАЖЕНИЕМ говорить с мужем на эту тему, показывайте свое волнение, свои мысли и чувства, обсуждайте эту тему с ним. Вам нужно пробуждать в муже энергию ответственности, подвигать его к активности, к подвигу, раскачать его, вытолкнуть из состояния сомнения и успокоения.  Можно так же ударить  в “колокол тревоги “, т. е. сильно эмоционально поделиться с мужем своим беспокойством на эту тему.  В миру это называется “устроить скандал”, но это не совсем то, о чем говорим мы, хотя, это хорошее средство для активизации мужской дхармы, и в нашем случае, это основано на культуре уважения друг к другу.

Так же можно добавить, что здесь может помочь общение мужа со своим наставником, если таковой имеется в его духовной жизни, т. е. общение мужа с человеком, которого он принимает за авторитет.

Итак, даже если есть большие долги и вся эта ситуация кажется очень тяжелой, можно начать выполнять свою Дхарму, искать работу, стараться, прилагать усилия, то Дхарма будет защищать вашу семью, Кришна поможет вам. Но для этого Вы Светлана должны решительно и уважительно вдохновлять мужа принять ответственность. Если это делать так, то ваша жизнь будет меняться.

Желаю Вам удачи!
ХАРЕ КРИШНА

----------


## Светлана Высоцкая

Харе Кришна! Спасибо Вам большое, Вирочана прабху за ответ! 
Не получается у меня вдохновить моего мужа, от любых моих слов на эту тему впадает в гнев, говорит, что я его не понимаю, что у него тяжелый период. Работу найти даже не пытается. Ищет у кого еще одолжить денег. Посылает меня беременную на работу, говорит, что других вариантов нет. Терпение мое заканчивается...

----------


## Вирочана дас

Да, сочувствую Вам Светлана, переживаю за Вас и понимаю, что действительно Ваше терпение может закончиться, потому, что ситуация сложная. Однако, все равно здесь нужна Ваша женская решимость. 

Если внешние действия не приносят результат, то начните усиленно сосредоточенно, эмоционально повторять Маха мантру за супруга и молиться Кришне. Но молиться очень осознанно, внимательно, отчаянно, при этом доверяя свою жизнь Кришне, и понимая, что Кришна может помочь, но у Него так же может быть и какой-либо особый план для Вас, который поможет Вам в духовном развитии, хотя при этом с материальной точки зрения не будет совпадать с Вашим видением и желанием. 

Поэтому, молитесь, просите, вручите свою жизнь Кришне, но допустите, что все может быть так, как хочет только Кришна. Очень сильно устремитесь к Кришне, но разрешите проявиться воле Кришны, ведь он слышит Вас, видит Вас, и очень хочет помочь. Знаете, как такой пример:  если человек сидит в тюрьме, в камере и кто-то пытается ему помочь – предложить получше нары, помягче матрас, да! А есть некто, кто хочет вытащить из тюрьмы на свободу! Вот это и есть наш с Вами Кришна. Он хочет решить все сразу и навсегда. 

Вот такое Его настроение, вот такая его любовь к нам всем, к каждому и так всегда и во всех Его действиях. Пожалуйста, примите все так, и пусть в Вашей жизни все изменися к лучшему!

----------

